# CRUISE NIGHTS FOR SEPTEMBER



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

Once again there will be a cruise night every Sunday for the month of September, being put together by STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, & THE COUNCIL C.C. Just as Strictly Family and Millenium C.C had started last summer, in an attempt to bring back the Sunday night cruising on Whittier blvd. This time we will be meeting at Montebello park, from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. However instead of a cash prize we will be handing out a plaque to the car club who has the most club participation consecutively for September. The cars will have to have rims, and paint to be counted. Hopefully everyone comes out to support the cause in bringing back the cruising on Whittier. If all goes well, we will continue these cruise nights throughout the rest of the year. If anyone, or club would like to participate in this event, we will be more than happy to make it happen. Again we are inviting all car clubs and solo riders to join us on Whittier blvd every Sunday night for the month of September. Hopefully we can get it kracking just like it was last Sunday(8-3-09)! See you homies on the blvd. :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

GOOD LUCK HOPE IT GOES WELL HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED HELP 'THE QUEEN'


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIES WE BEEN OUT THERE ALL YEAR ROLLING ON THE BLVD TOGETHER CC BAD WAYZ CC NOK CC A GANG OF US WHERE YOU BEEN LOCO


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LIMITED C.C WILL BE ON THE BLVD ON SUNDAY


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Lets get this going :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14666991
> *Once again there will be a cruise night every Sunday for the month of September, being put together by STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, & THE COUNCIL C.C. Just as Strictly Family and Millenium C.C had started last summer, in an attempt to  bring back the Sunday night cruising on Whittier blvd. This time we will be meeting at Montebello park, from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. However instead of a cash prize we will be handing out a plaque to the car club who has the most club participation consecutively for September. The cars will have to have rims, and paint to be counted. Hopefully everyone comes out to support the cause in bringing back the cruising on Whittier. If all goes well, we will continue these cruise nights throughout the rest of the year. If anyone, or club would like to participate in this event, we will be more than happy to make it happen. Again we are inviting all car clubs and solo riders to join us on Whittier blvd every Sunday night  for the month of September. Hopefully we can get it kracking just like it was last Sunday(8-3-09)! See you homies on the blvd. :biggrin:
> *


The first go around LA CARTEL AND LAS FINEST PARTICIPATED :biggrin: 

LETS GET THIS CRACKING PEOPLE


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:22 AM~14670984
> *The first go around LA CARTEL AND LAS FINEST PARTICIPATED :biggrin:
> 
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING PEOPLE
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

and please no drive bys (pass once on the blvd on ur way home and say ur holding it down) :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR NOPAL_@Aug 4 2009, 12:18 PM~14672129
> * and please no drive bys (pass once on the blvd on ur way home and say ur holding it down) :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14667925
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIES WE BEEN OUT THERE ALL YEAR ROLLING ON THE BLVD TOGETHER CC BAD WAYZ CC NOK CC A GANG OF US WHERE YOU BEEN LOCO
> *


don,t forget CITYWIDE C.C. representing every sunday also


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14667925
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIES WE BEEN OUT THERE ALL YEAR ROLLING ON THE BLVD TOGETHER CC BAD WAYZ CC NOK CC A GANG OF US WHERE YOU BEEN LOCO
> *


don't forget CITYWIDE C.C. representing every sunday also


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)

THATS RIGHT HOMIE CITY WIDE C.C IS THERE EVERY SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE. THE MONTE CARLO IS THERE EVERY SUNDAY HOLDING IT DOWN WITH TOGETHER C.C AND BAD WAYZ C.C .. CANT STOP AND WONT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF . THERES NO DOUBT THAT WE WILL BE THERE ON THE PROWL EVERY SUNDAY. JUST CLOWNING 



CITY WIDE CAR CLUB....TILL I DIE ...................


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO COME EARLY OR STAY LATER WE WILL BE THERE FROM 2:00PM TILL 12:00 AM. WE STAY RIDE~N~4~LIFE.....MY CRUISING STARTED YEARS AGO ON WHITTIER AND STILL HASNT STOPPED .DONT NEED NO MONEY OR PLAQUES. I DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF CRUISING .. LETS JUST DO IT......CITY WIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Enough of the whining on whos who and whats needed lets just kick this shit off like it should cause lowrinding isn't a phase its a way of life... :yes:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2009, 03:08 PM~14674369
> *Enough of the whining on whos who and whats needed lets just kick this shit off like it should cause lowrinding isn't a phase its a way of life... :yes:
> *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

RIDIN FOR LIFE TOGETHER CC I SOLD MY SOUL FOR THE BLACK AND BLUE MY SHIT IS MENT TO ROLL LESS DO THIS ALL WEEKEND EVERY WEEKEND REAL RIDERS RIDE


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 4 2009, 05:32 PM~14675219
> *RIDIN FOR LIFE TOGETHER CC I SOLD  MY SOUL FOR THE BLACK AND BLUE MY SHIT IS MENT TO ROLL LESS DO THIS ALL WEEKEND EVERY WEEKEND REAL RIDERS RIDE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C will be on the bully chillin with my pits bulls all night........


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:yes: si se puede ! :yes:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ill b there :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

A HAND FULL A HOMIES AND CLUBS BEEN CRUISING ON THE BLVD, INCLUDING US. WERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER. ANYWAYS SEE YOU HOMIES ON THE BLVD!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 4 2009, 08:38 PM~14677241
> *A HAND FULL A HOMIES AND CLUBS BEEN CRUISING ON THE BLVD, INCLUDING US. WERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER. ANYWAYS SEE YOU HOMIES ON THE BLVD!
> *


Very nice said. :yes:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Aug 4 2009, 07:56 PM~14676726
> *ill b there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Eric... :wave:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2009, 09:56 PM~14679096
> *Sup Eric... :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR NOPAL_@Aug 4 2009, 08:31 PM~14676435
> *:yes: si se puede ! :yes:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTMFT for the bully


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

yah where have the rest of you guys been, like they said weve been out there EVERY WEEKEND come out and kick it at the park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YUP EVERY SUNDAY :yes:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 5 2009, 09:59 PM~14689596
> *YUP EVERY SUNDAY :yes:
> *


_TELL THEM QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Aug 4 2009, 10:52 PM~14679058
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

the big M will b there :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MR GREEN (Jun 4, 2009)

LA CARTEL ALWAYS OUT THERE GOT PULLED OVER 4 3WHEELIN BUT WILL BE THHERE THIS SUNDAY (MR GREEN)LA CARTEL :machinegun:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREEN_@Aug 7 2009, 12:03 PM~14703121
> *LA CARTEL ALWAYS OUT THERE  GOT PULLED OVER 4 3WHEELIN BUT WILL BE THHERE THIS SUNDAY (MR GREEN)LA CARTEL :machinegun:
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREEN_@Aug 7 2009, 11:03 AM~14703121
> *LA CARTEL ALWAYS OUT THERE  GOT PULLED OVER 4 3WHEELIN BUT WILL BE THHERE THIS SUNDAY (MR GREEN)LA CARTEL :machinegun:
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :rofl: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14721096
> *HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SUNDAY
> *





*THANKS FOR DA FOOD* :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 10 2009, 10:03 AM~14724605
> *THANKS FOR DA FOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME MR.SHOOTER


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Aug 4 2009, 01:03 AM~14668765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE READY BY THEN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Aug 11 2009, 01:06 AM~14733021
> *HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE READY BY THEN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


waz up homie hopefully


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets do the damn thang then. Haters welcome. I like the motivation. C U Homies on the blvd. Council till I die!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 13 2009, 12:50 AM~14754249
> *Lets do the damn thang then. Haters welcome. I like the motivation. C U Homies on the blvd. Council till I die!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ILL BE THERE AFTER MILLENIUM AND STRICKLEY FAMILYS PICNIC SEE ALL YOU HOMIES THERE.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THAT'S RIGHT, THIS SUNDAY IT'S ON. THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE FAMILY, AND MILLENIUM, AND TEST OUT THE NEW SPOT. AFTER WARDS WE GONNA HIT THE BOULEVARD! C U HOMIES OUT THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!! WASSUP TO ALL MY BLVD RIDERS, LETS DO THIS!! SHIT IM READY TO RIDE THIS SUNDAY TOO, AFTER THE PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK!!


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

where do you guys meet up at? i cruise by the autozone and nobody is there =[

what time do you guys start cruising?

ill get my car club out there... at least 5 bugs haha


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

montebello park on sunday


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Aug 18 2009, 01:51 AM~14801965
> *where do you guys meet up at? i cruise by the autozone and nobody is there =[
> 
> what time do you guys start cruising?
> ...




check it out homie every sunday were at montebello park about 1:30pm till ? all we ask is no burn outs or racing around other then that you are more then welcome to come out and chill for the day well alright everyone see you all out there this weekend got to handle sum biz and after that blvd here i come :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 18 2009, 03:01 PM~14807162
> *check it out homie every sunday were at montebello park about 1:30pm till ? all we ask is no burn outs or racing around other then that you are more then welcome to come out and chill for the day well alright everyone see you all out there this weekend got to handle sum biz and after that blvd here i come :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was sup Jimbo... did you catch the pix I took of the Linc?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Aug 20 2009, 01:19 AM~14824953
> *Was sup Jimbo... did you catch the pix I took of the Linc?
> *


yeah i did homie thnx


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!! TO THE TOP FOR THE BLVRD !!!


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ill be out there tonight... anyone else??


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up People everyone ready to hit the blvd


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

im done playing games dont let me see you in the st asshole


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 25 2009, 09:52 PM~14882503
> *im done playing games dont let me see you in the st asshole
> *


 :0 OHHHHHHH DAMMMMMMM SOMEONES IN TROUBLE :0


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 25 2009, 09:52 PM~14882503
> *im done playing games dont let me see you in the st asshole
> *


THIS PIC WAS ON MYSPACE, I DIDN'T MAKE IT.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 26 2009, 11:17 AM~14887022
> *http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
> CHECK THIS OUT!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BRING YA CARS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME AND THE FAMILY TOO


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Who's going to be out there this weekened


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

who going to be out there on sunday


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*ME*


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14666991
> *Once again there will be a cruise night every Sunday for the month of September, being put together by STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, & THE COUNCIL C.C. Just as Strictly Family and Millenium C.C had started last summer, in an attempt to  bring back the Sunday night cruising on Whittier blvd. This time we will be meeting at Montebello park, from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. However instead of a cash prize we will be handing out a plaque to the car club who has the most club participation consecutively for September. The cars will have to have rims, and paint to be counted. Hopefully everyone comes out to support the cause in bringing back the cruising on Whittier. If all goes well, we will continue these cruise nights throughout the rest of the year. If anyone, or club would like to participate in this event, we will be more than happy to make it happen. Again we are inviting all car clubs and solo riders to join us on Whittier blvd every Sunday night  for the month of September. Hopefully we can get it kracking just like it was last Sunday(8-3-09)! See you homies on the blvd. :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PROPS TO ALL THE PEOPLE MAKING IT POSIBLE!!!!
STREETSTYLE C.C MD CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING AND LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVE GOOD TIME ON THE 3RD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 28 2009, 11:16 PM~14917088
> *who going to be out there on sunday
> *


I WILL BE THERE PERRO :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Aug 11 2009, 12:06 AM~14733021
> *HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE READY BY THEN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MY IS READY TO HIT THE BLVD LIMITED LOS ANGELES :biggrin:


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by khwts_@Aug 30 2009, 12:37 PM~14927294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

the blvd was looking good but we still need more people out there repping


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

O FO SHO HOMIE! LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT NEXT SUNDAY. SHOTS OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE EVERY SUNDAY. SEE YOU HOMIES ON THE BLVD.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*PARA ARRIVA FOR THE BLVD*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has there been any harassing by the cops out there?


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 1 2009, 10:29 AM~14947932
> *Has there been any harassing by the cops out there?
> *


Not from what i'v seen but I'm sure if people act up they will


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

COULD ANY CAR CLUBS COME OUT THERE AS WELL? B.C IF WE CAN IM DOWN TO HIT UP THE BLVD..


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Sep 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14949992
> *COULD ANY CAR CLUBS COME OUT THERE AS WELL? B.C  IF WE CAN IM DOWN TO HIT UP THE BLVD..
> *


 More car clubs out there the better. you are welcome to come and kick it


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people hit it up who's going to be out there on sunday you know the family will be out there repping


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

go to sleep nopal


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 1 2009, 02:11 PM~14950055
> *More car clubs out there the better. you are welcome to come and kick it
> *



THANKS HOMIE , IM GOING TO LET THE 818 KNOW ABOUT IT AND SEE IF THEY R DOWN FOR IT. I SURE AM..


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

LET MAKE IT CRACK HOMIES.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Sep 5 2009, 11:45 AM~14989488
> *LET MAKE IT CRACK HOMIES.
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

is everyone rolling down whittier today?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 6 2009, 10:10 AM~14995587
> *is everyone rolling down whittier today?
> *


 :yes: :yes: ITS GOIN DOWN TODAY...


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

we rollin out orita!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*JUST GOT BACK IT WAS COOL HOPE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP NEXT SUNDAY I KNOW IT WAS A HOLIDAY WEEKEND AND ALL BUT GOOD LOOKING TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY.*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

it was cool out there... see you guys next week


shooter go bed now!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

No Blvd Pic's ?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 7 2009, 04:30 PM~15006196
> *No Blvd Pic's ?
> *


x 2 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 7 2009, 03:30 PM~15006196
> *No Blvd Pic's ?
> *


I'l take my cam next week and post pics


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

everyone ready for the BLVD


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ALWAYZ READY FOR THE BLVD!! FROM THE PARK 2 CRUISIN TO THEE MIDNIGHTERS UNDER THE ARCH..... :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What time do you hit the strip ?


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 6 2009, 09:23 PM~15000057
> *JUST GOT BACK IT WAS COOL HOPE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP NEXT SUNDAY I KNOW IT WAS A HOLIDAY WEEKEND AND ALL BUT GOOD LOOKING TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY.
> *




IT TURNED OUT KOOL. I GOT THE COUNT OF THE RIDES THAT SHOWED UP , THANKS TO THE HOMIE SPYDER.

DEDICATED RYDERS 8
LA CARTEL 6
GROUPE 5
TOGETHER 3
CITYWIDE 2
OHANA 1
STRICTLY FAMILY 2
ELUSIVE 2
OLD MEMORIES 3
GOODTIMES 5
VIEJITOS 2
THE COUNCIL 8
MILLENIUM 2
& THE HOMIE SPYDER.


I APOLOGIZE IF WE MISSED ANYONE, OR MISCOUNTED. DEDICATED RYDERS TOOK THIS ONE. SEE YOU HOMIES SUNDAY.


----------



## -MENACE- (Sep 10, 2009)

*BE OUT THERE SUNDAY WIT THE HOMIES DOIN THE DAMN THING.*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 10 2009, 10:42 AM~15037912
> *IT TURNED OUT KOOL. I GOT THE COUNT OF THE RIDES THAT SHOWED UP , THANKS TO THE HOMIE SPYDER.
> 
> DEDICATED RYDERS 8
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -MENACE- (Sep 10, 2009)

*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY BAD JUST TESTING OUT THE FONTS AND COLORS, BUT DONT TRIP I GOT IT, HAHAH
LATEZ</span>*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MENACE-_@Sep 10 2009, 10:35 AM~15038384
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY BAD JUST TESTING OUT THE FONTS AND COLORS, BUT DONT TRIP I GOT IT, HAHAH
> LATEZ</span>
> *


----------



## -MENACE- (Sep 10, 2009)

*EYY IT HAPPENZ, NICE ONE* :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MENACE-_@Sep 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15039819
> *EYY IT HAPPENZ, NICE ONE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

ITS GOING TO BE A FIRME POT LUCK IM BRINGING FRIJOLES !!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people had a good time out there


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15080771
> *what up people had a good time out there
> *



*X10*


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 14 2009, 06:25 PM~15080771
> *what up people had a good time out there
> *


*HERE'S WAS THE COUNT:
LIMITED 5
THEE UNTOUCHABLES 14
TOGETHER 5
ELUSIVE 1
CITYWIDE 1
L.A'S FINEST 1
STYLISTICS 3
THE COUNCIL 8
MILLENIUM 5
STRICTLY FAMILY 2*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 14 2009, 09:45 PM~15082749
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RDY TO DO IT AGAIN THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

had a good time homies see u guys on sunday


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT 4 DA BLVD!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

*4 MORE DAYS!*


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:yes: LETS DO IT HOMIES....


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Sep 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15103571
> *:yes: LETS DO IT HOMIES....
> *


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2009, 05:49 PM~14675385
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15082749
> *HERE'S WAS THE COUNT:
> LIMITED 5
> THEE UNTOUCHABLES 14
> ...


dont 4get the big'M' MAJESTICS.LA


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Sep 17 2009, 04:56 PM~15111300
> *dont 4get the big'M' MAJESTICS.LA
> *


 :biggrin: SEE YOU HOMIES SUNDAY. WE GONNA HAVE THE GRILL GOING AGAIN. uffin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

Here comes the weekend. Manny's Saturday night, Whittier Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*CANT WAIT HOPE TO HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 17 2009, 04:25 PM~15111530
> *:biggrin: SEE YOU HOMIES SUNDAY. WE GONNA HAVE THE GRILL GOING AGAIN.  uffin:
> *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SEE U ON THE BLVD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

HERE WAS THE COUNT:

STRICTLY FAMILY 9
MILLENIUM 6
THE COUNCIL 9
MANIACOS 2
CITYWIDE 2
CLASSIFIED 3
OLD MEMORIES 4
THEE UNTOUCHABLES 9
GROUPE 1
L.A'S FINEST 1
TOGETHER 1
JUST US 1
VIEJITOS 2
L.A CARTEL 5
ELUSIVE 2


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WE WERE OUT THERE IT WAS COOL THANKS FOR RECONIZEING US ELUSIVE 2 MEMBERS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146757
> *WE WERE OUT THERE IT WAS COOL THANKS FOR RECONIZEING US  ELUSIVE  2 MEMBERS
> *


SORRY QUEEN I WILL LET THEM KNOW THAT YOU WHERE THERE AND NEXT TIME NOT TO EXCLUDE YOU....


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146757
> *WE WERE OUT THERE IT WAS COOL THANKS FOR RECONIZEING US  ELUSIVE  2 MEMBERS
> *


 :0 MY BAD QUEEN! I APOLOGIZE AND WILL TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY FOR THIS MISTAKE.
THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN. SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 AM~15142186
> *FOR CONTACT INFO CALL
> TOMMY AT 213 200-1615
> JOHNNY AT 626 831-4581
> *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 22 2009, 08:27 AM~15151435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

WHAT TIME GO U GUYS MEET UP? AND WHAT LOCATION


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE SOME OF US GET THERE AT 1PM TILL ?


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY+Sep 24 2009, 07:24 AM~15172772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:24 AM~15172772
> *WHAT TIME GO U GUYS MEET UP? AND WHAT LOCATION
> *


MONTEBELLO PARK.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

C U GUYS OUT THERE TOMORROW


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

HERE WAS THE LAST COUNT:
LOS GRASOSOS 2
AUTO BUTCHERS 1
SUSPECTS 1
STRICTLY FAMILY 2
THE COUNCIL 5
MILLENIUM 3
RUTHLESS 1
L.A'S FINEST 16
LOS ANGELES 2
VIEJITOS 1
THEE UNTOUCHABLES 7
TRAFFIC 1
STYLISTICS 3
CITYWIDE 2
TOGETHER 1
GROUPE 1
OLDIES CLASSICS 1
WILD FANTASIES 1
JUST US 1

WE THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT PARTICIPATED, AND HELPED US ON GETTING MORE RIDES TO CRUISE THE BLVD. 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LimiteD 3 cant 4get us


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Sep 28 2009, 11:25 PM~15215471
> *LimiteD 3 cant 4get us
> *


MY BAD HOMIES. I DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED U GUYS. SEE YOU HOMIES SUNDAY.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: yes sir


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

IF LA'S FINEST HAD 16 CARS HOW MANY DID THE UNTOUCHABLES HAVE


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Sep 29 2009, 10:27 AM~15218587
> *IF LA'S FINEST HAD 16 CARS HOW MANY DID THE UNTOUCHABLES HAVE
> *


This past Sunday the untouchables had 7 but the count was for the month not one day that's how the untouchables took that


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

See everyone on SUNDAY....


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15220285
> *This past Sunday the untouchables had 7 but the count was for the month not one day that's how the untouchables took that
> *


THEN I GUESS WE GOT TO ROLL THAT DEEP EVERY WEEKEND :0 SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Sep 30 2009, 09:56 AM~15228077
> *THEN I GUESS WE GOT TO ROLL THAT DEEP EVERY WEEKEND  :0  SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


C U HOMIES SUNDAY.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: LOL!  :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 26 2009, 11:07 AM~15192862
> *C U GUYS OUT THERE TOMORROW
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*YOU VATOS READY FOR SUNDAY *


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 2 2009, 08:30 PM~15253998
> *YOU VATOS READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

WASH THE RIDES, AND GET READY TO CRUISE. IT'S SUNDAY! uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 25 2009, 08:04 PM~14880889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: W.T.F!!! IS GOING ON DAMMIT????


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15266485
> *:dunno: W.T.F!!! IS GOING ON DAMMIT???? </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
*IT WAS A PIC I FOUND ON MY SPACE........*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATULATION TO THEE UNTOUCHABLES*


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 4 2009, 09:31 PM~15268361
> *GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATULATION TO THEE UNTOUCHABLES
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

MONSTER MASH (Remix '09 by D.J. BUGSSY)  </a>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Oct 4 2009, 06:13 PM~15266859
> *
> IT WAS A PIC I FOUND ON MY SPACE........
> 
> *


JUST WAIT HOMIE ITS ON


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 5 2009, 09:18 AM~15271069
> *JUST WAIT HOMIE ITS ON
> *



WHAT?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD. CONGRATS TO THEE UNTOUCHABLES. :thumbsup: NOW IT'S ON AGAIN FOR OCTOBER. FROM 2:OO TILL ? WE COUNT CARS AT 5:00. LET'S KEEP IT GOING HOMIES. :biggrin: C U SUNDAY.


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"HALLOWEEN SKREAM" LINK #2</span></a>


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

What's. Up to everybody who supported us .


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 8 2009, 05:06 AM~15300610
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S KRACKING HOMIE, READY TO HIT DUKES? uffin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN TO THEE UNTOUCHABLES. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

What it do klever!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Oct 12 2009, 07:16 AM~15330362
> *What it do klever!
> *


WAAAASSSSAAAAAPPP!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Everyone ready for this sunday


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 13 2009, 08:12 AM~15340697
> *Everyone ready for this sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE AFTER THE SWAPMEET~


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 13 2009, 10:42 AM~15342033
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE AFTER THE SWAPMEET~
> *


C U SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

are you guys going to have it this sunday as well?


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:20 AM~15364588
> *are you guys going to have it this sunday as well?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:09 AM~15364948
> *YES SIR
> *


WHATS THE DETAILS? WHAT TIME DO U GUYS MEET UP AT?


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Oct 15 2009, 03:04 PM~15368355
> *WHATS THE DETAILS? WHAT TIME DO U GUYS MEET UP AT?
> *


WE MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK ABOUT 2:00. KICK BACK, BBQ, AND JUS HANG OUT WITH THE FAM. AT 5:00 WE COUNT THE CARS. THEN WE ALL CRUISE DOWN THE BLVD.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 15 2009, 02:43 PM~15368865
> *WE MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK ABOUT 2:00. KICK BACK, BBQ, AND JUS HANG OUT WITH THE FAM. AT 5:00 WE COUNT THE CARS. THEN WE ALL CRUISE DOWN THE BLVD.
> *


DO THE COPS MESS AROUND DOWN THERE OR HAVE THEY KICK BACK ? I USED TO HIT THE BLVD BACK IN THE 90S AND IT WAS HOTT BACK THEN. ITS BEEN A WHILE HOMIE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS AFTER THE POMONA SWAPMEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What happen to everone today. :dunno:

The park was dead what is it cause there was no free food.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds+Oct 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15394270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14666991
> *Once again there will be a cruise night every Sunday for the month of September, being put together by STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, & THE COUNCIL C.C. Just as Strictly Family and Millenium C.C had started last summer, in an attempt to  bring back the Sunday night cruising on Whittier blvd. This time we will be meeting at Montebello park, from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. However instead of a cash prize we will be handing out a plaque to the car club who has the most club participation consecutively for September. The cars will have to have rims, and paint to be counted. Hopefully everyone comes out to support the cause in bringing back the cruising on Whittier. If all goes well, we will continue these cruise nights throughout the rest of the year. If anyone, or club would like to participate in this event, we will be more than happy to make it happen. Again we are inviting all car clubs and solo riders to join us on Whittier blvd every Sunday night  for the month of September. Hopefully we can get it kracking just like it was last Sunday(8-3-09)! See you homies on the blvd. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS....15-20 YEARS BACK WENT LAKE LEG PARK WAS A SUNDAY CRUSING


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

today showed who the true riders are


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

I THINK EVERYONE WAS AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET. HOPEFULLY IT TURNS OUT BETTER NEXT SUNDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

i was there there were some peeps it was cool


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

See you homies this Sunday for sure!!what it do...what's up klevs!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTMFT 4 DA BLVD!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: ALTERED ONES WILL BE THERE~


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: to everyone who rolled out Sunday had a good time.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY NOV1ST


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 26 2009, 12:48 PM~15470962
> *IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY NOV1ST
> *


IT GOES DOWN EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 28 2009, 08:48 AM~15491408
> *IT GOES DOWN EVERY SUNDAY
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 28 2009, 07:48 AM~15491408
> *IT GOES DOWN EVERY SUNDAY
> *


----------

